# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Meklēju iegādei Steidzami - DB25 adapteri uz Skrūvju terminālu

## Tristan

Sveiki

Steidzami nepieciešami 3x adapteri no DB25 (MALE) => Screw terminal

Kaut ko līdzīgu šim ebay verķim
 6763

Jeb varbūt kāds var pateikt kur var steidzami iegādāties. (Argus/Lemona/Salvats/ELFA - neizdevās atrast).

Varbūt kādam ir aizķēries?
Paldies jau iepriekš.

(Varbūt kādam ir 3 vienādi DB25 kabeļi (Kvalitatīvi), ko var man pārdot. (Vismaz 1m gari ar ekrānējumu)

----------


## Powerons

Var taču plati uzzīmēt izkodināt, un salodēt.

Es gan lēti tam klāt neķertos.


Var taču bagaidīt mēnesi no Ebay

----------


## Tristan

Man nepieciešams pēc kādām 5 dienām.
Tur tā lieta ka diemžēl nevar pagaidīt - termiņi neļauj (nav DIY projekts).
Ja neizdosies šeit no kāda iegādāties, tad nāksies izķidāt kādu gatavu vadu, un izmantot man nepieciešamās dzīslas.

Bet paldies par atbildi.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Var būt bezjēdzīgs ieteikums, bet lai tas būtu smukāk kā sadīrāts vads, esmu redzējis maketplates ar DB konektoriem paredzētām vietām plates malās. Paņemot divas tādas plates, ielodējot konektorus un skrūvējamos termināļus, iegūtu ko līdzīgu Tevis ieliktajā bildē. Bet kur tieši tādas nopirkt tagad nezinu, neatceros vairs kur tādu pirku. Var būt Latgalītē tas bija un ļoti sen.

----------

